
A tale of project management, toil, and ripped donuts - ammon
https://triplebyte.com/blog/how-triplebyte-launched-two-new-interview-tracks-in-four-weeks
======
hidden_arachnid
I wrote this post! The month leading up to Thanksgiving was an unusually busy
one for us. This project involved so many different people that we realized
the story behind it could serve as a cross-section glimpse into what we
actually do on a day-to-day basis – as well as a chance to reminisce about
some of the funny things that happened along the way. Normally our blog posts
are more serious and data-driven, but in this case I thought it'd be more
interesting – and fun – to write something a bit more tongue-in-cheek. Hope
you enjoyed!

